# Where to stay in Germany?



## Jeremy (Jul 18, 2008)

For the last two years we have spent our 3 week summer hols touring France, this year we want to try Germany as our 14 year old is learning German at school and we thought it would be good for him. 
We plan to go via Dunkirk and visit some of the WW1 military graveyards and museums on the way through as he is doing history as well.
We normally use Aires and travel around a lot, however the plan is to stay put on a nice child friendly site so that our son can practice his German language skills on fellow campers, the problem with us moving around so much for the kids is that we never stay anywhere long enough for them to make friends.
I was wondering if anyone could recommend some good sites that would be suitable for Teenagers, preferably with swimming pools and table tennis etc, or near good cycling routes, we don't want to travel too far into Germany as the lack of beaches may mean we end up heading back to France with the Kayaks, though Lake Constantine looks beautiful (if a little far), we have also heard that Trier is nice. 
Any suggestions would be great.
Thanks,
Lorna.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome Lorna.

This is a very child-friendly site:

http://www.gitzenweiler-hof.de/index.php?Home

also:

http://www.camping-goldene-meile.de/

Both are big and there is plenty going on and opportunities for teenagers to meet. We've used both when our children were around that age.

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im currently in Titisee in the black forest on the stellplatz outside camping bankenhoff. It's an idilic setting near a beautiful lake. Three campsite but we never stay in them. 

My parents brought me here as part if a European tour when I was 15 and I loved it so whenever we are passing or nearby we have a few nights here.

If your into walking, mountain biking, lake swimming or in my case rowing as well then it's ideal.

In holiday season there will be plenty if kids here. Titisee itself is a bit touristy chocolate box houses and cuckoo clocks everywhere but in a nice way.

Lake konstance is massive and some good stellplatz and towns but it's all in a bigger scale and busy everywhere including the roads!


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I liked this site, Campingpark Bad Liebenzell


__
https://flic.kr/p/1516386242

and my blog there starts here

http://ralph-dot-germany2007.blogspot.co.uk/2011/05/germany-2007-day-five.html


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 18, 2008)

That second site looks great, I just had a look at the site I can't believe they have a water park and tennis courts right next door! and not too far south either - it looks perfect.
I really would like to get down to lake constance and try the first suggestion too - I'm sure the Zeppelin museum would be worth a visit.
Thanks so much!
Lorna


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Agree with Grizzly about Gitzenweiler Hof. We took our son there when he was about 12 and we had a great time. Germany's a lovely place for an active family holiday. You'll love it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I've just added a campsite review for Setten near meersberg on lake constance, stayed there last night. Superb stellplatz. Don't know how to do a link on the iPhone


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

Black Forest is a long way down in Southern Germany but we always stop at Alisehof Camping at Schapbach/Bad Ripoldsau it is a spberb 5 star ACSI Site. Swimming pool in the village. Luxemburgi s just 20 mins down the road for cheap fuel diesel 1.197 Euro's last Tuesday when we were there at Vianden. Food is much cheaper in Germany than the UK and France. 

Not so far away into Germany is the Eifel area which is similiar to the Cotswolds. We always stop at a site near to Bitburg Prumtal Camping in the village of Oberweis. It has a wonderful swimming pool, full sized football pitch. The River Prum runs thro and the kids play in it too.

Both these sites are family owned are very helpful and friendly too. 
We have just stopped at both sites yet again 5th time at Alisehof and 13th time at Prumtal as we stop there going down and coming back from Austria every year.For more details look on my website as in the link below. I am just in the process of up dating this years trip nearly finished in fact.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 18, 2008)

The list of possible campsites is growing larger by the minute, Prumtal Camping looks wonderful (thanks Dianne!), I have tagged all the possibles on Google Earth so that I can work out a route between the best ones, in the meantime my son has been working on a letter in German with the help of his teacher that we will send by e-mail to the campsites when we have decided which ones we want to book - Thanks so much to everyone for all the great suggestions, and do keep them coming.
I am so tempted to try to get down as far as Lake Constance, it looks beautiful and the Gitzenweiler-hof campsite (thanks Grizzly!) looks great for the lads too. we have three weeks so hopefully it should be possible.
Any suggestions for a stopover around the French/Belgian border for the historical portion of our trip please? we are going to get the ferry to Dunkirk and we want to visit Hill 62, Sanctuary Wood Museum in Belgium and also Vimy Memorial in France.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Jeremy said:


> Any suggestions for a stopover around the French/Belgian border for the historical portion of our trip please?.


The evening ceremony at the Menin Gate at Ypres is unmissable, as is the gate and town itself. So moving.

There is an excellent aire/ campsite in Ypres itself- a few minutes walk from the town and Gate.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4682

If you would like more details, just ask. I think many of us have been and been moved by it. On our visit, just before the police closed the gate at 8pm for the ceremony, the bus went though for Paschendaele.

G
Edit to add:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menin_Gate

http://www.lastpost.be/en/index/index/slug/home


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 18, 2008)

Another fantastic suggestion, as well as being walking distance from Ypres town centre that one has a theme park 3km away! You guys are just amazing.
My older boy did the school history field trip last October and attended the last post ceremony at Menin Gate, unfortunately Joel (the younger one) is doing Geology as well as History and the two trips are held at the same time so he will have to miss one of them.
Ah well, have camper, will travel......


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The Cloth Hall in Ypres town centre has just re-opened after a re-vamp. When we were there in April there were various cat silhouettes on the walls outside which, when anyone walked past, miaowed loudly. We were in the tourist information centre- inside- and it took us ages to work out that it was not a herd of real cats, trapped somewhere in the building work !

The Ardennes region itself is worth a linger- it's green and lovely.

G


----------

